# Blink05 cumple años



## Gévy

*¡FELICIDADES, CRISTIÁN,
Y QUE CUMPLAS MUCHOS MÁS!*

Quien cumple años se vuelve más sabio, dicen.
¡Pero si ya lo eras antes de cumplir! 

No vayas tan de prisa., que nos vamos a quedar muy atrás y eso no puede ser. 

Un besote,

Gévy

​


----------



## Paquita

Sabio, no es difícil, con buena documentación que da sus frutos en un abrir y cerrar de ojos ...

¡Muy feliz cumple, Blink!​ 

Besos
Paquita​


----------



## swift

Y Dios pasó a decir: "Swift est tout seul. C'est pas sympa ! Je vais lui faire un ami..." Et hop ! En un clin d'œil fut crée Blink05 !  Fue un encuentro atropellado, pero qué bueno que sucedió. Ahora el foro es más divertido.

Un amigo sincero, franco y receptivo.

Un abrazote para ti, Cristián.



José


----------



## mielyazabache

feliz cumplaños !

Bonjour Blink, 

Nous n'avons pas eu l'occasion d'échanger directement, mais depuis mon arrivée (récente) sur ce forum j'ai plus apprécier tes interventions aussi pertinentes que fiables et documentées. 

J'imagine (parce qu'il me plaît de l'imaginer ainsi ) que l'homme est à l'image du "forista".

Que la vie te soit douce, Blink, très affectueusement.

Marie.


----------



## blink05

¡Pero que sorpresa!

Que suerte haber llegado a tiempo para responder a este simpático e inesperado thread.

Veo que Dios habla francés . Y acabo de aprender la forma francesa de cierta cita bíblica... prefiero pensar que "c'est le forista qui est à l'image de l'homme" . "The power of thinking without thinking"... a priori estoy satisfecho de no ser el autor de tal libro . Y en verdad, estoy a años luz de dejarlos atrás... pero por esfuerzo no me quedo.

¡Muchas gracias, Gévy, Paquita, José y Marie! Es siempre un placer compartir y aprender junto a ustedes en este fantástico foro. 

Un gran abrazo,

Cristián


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Je suis en retard pour la fête... mais je ne viens pas les mains vides :
...
...
...

Un beso
Martine


----------



## blink05

¡Bienvenida a la fiesta!

Es genial esto de las imágenes .


----------



## GURB

¡Enhorabuena!
Veo que todos los foristas que me han precedido para felicitarte te han colmado de regalos y preparado una fiesta (con vinos del Loira, mejor) posiblemente para que no exclames con el poeta:
*Oh Chile, largo pétalo/ de mar y vino y nieve/ ay cuándo/ ay cuándo y cuándo/ me encontraré contigo...*
En todo caso, para mí es siempre un placer compartir conocimientos contigo (¿te acuerdas del "volant"?) y deseo que  tu estancia en nuestro país te aporte todo lo que puedas desear.
Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Felicidades a un forero expatriado.

Sé que Nantes es una ciudad alegre, llena de estudiantes, por lo que espero que lo lleves bien, pese a estar tan lejos de casa.

Aparte de tu gran ayuda en el foro, no olvides reservar_ tiempo para descubrir "le charme des petites françaises" y todo lo bueno de _
_esa tierra._


----------



## roxcyn

¡Que los cumplas feliz!

Pablo


----------

